# Attention; You Are Tagged--check This



## Kookie-for-COCO (Aug 4, 2007)

OK MUT'ers. We are glad to have a lot of newbies and would like to know you better. That is the purpose of this Tagging Game. This is how you play and please do play!!!! I will start by listing 6 wierd, strange, or funny things about myself. I will tag 6 people to do the same thing. For instance, I will list my wierdo stuff and the epople I have tagged will do the same thing and tag 6 more people. Get it???? OK

1. I have no idea what the real color of my hair is.

2. I was born 3 weeks late and cannot be on time for anything-have tried everything-just can't be on time!!!

3. I love Flamingos--the real thing, jewelry etc--love flamingos.

4. I am a technical klutz---can hardly operate the remote control.

5. I sleep with the house ice cold in the summer-but have a pile of blankets on me.

6. I have a terrible fear of heights.

Now I am tagging the following people:

Batty Gurl

Tony

Michal Cohen

Kee

Andi

Angela Gm

Off we go--PM who you have tagged-so they have no excuse---Let's Play!!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 4, 2007)

Me and Kee already replied to your other thread! LOL


----------



## Geek (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm an organization freak
I love Sci Fi movies
I hate computers
I love beer
I hate talking on my cell phone w/ my bluetooth
I hate shaving


----------



## Aprill (Aug 4, 2007)

that one is gone!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 4, 2007)

I was tagged but I don't know if I've got this right but..........

1.I'm a terrible house keeper!!

2.I have narcolepsy

3.I'm a CRAZY sneezer, I do it often and I thoroughly enjoy them!!

4.I love to drive fast!!

5.I can't go out of the house without my sunglasses


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 5, 2007)

K, I forgot to copy my first answers before I deleted the other one for Coco, so here are some new ones:

1- My favorite drink is Sambuca. I love it!

2- I am obsessive compulsive when it comes to organization, but my house is never spotless.

3- I eat more junk food than regular food.

4- I love coloring in coloring books with crayons






5- I can tie a cherry stem with my tongue

I tag:

Lia Matos, Ashlee (makeupwhore54) and SierraWren!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Aug 5, 2007)

1. i cant focus on biology.

2. im always hot

3. i dont like nc.

4. i still know all the words to Britneys old songs.

5. i love to make people mad.

6. i throw the biggest fits you will ever seen when I dont get my own way.

I tag Celly Mindy &amp; Aprill.


----------



## Lia (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmmm...

Let's see:

1. People often think i'm gifted (intelligence-wise) - i'm gonna graduate from med school with 21 years.

2. I'm an extremely forgetful person - i say that i don't lose my head because it's glued

3. I like to dance and sing but i'm shy and don't do those things in public often.

4. Despite the fact i'm not the best leader because i'm shy and not very assertive, i have 2 leadership positions (as the chief of the trainees at my lab and as the chief of the professor's assistants at one course at medschool)

5. I kissed for the first time this year (which means i was 19 when it happened)

6. I like the colored pencils to be organized by their initial order on the box.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 5, 2007)

1. I am a hypocrite that worked on a project with the attorney general of Mississippi to stop tobacco use amongst youths, but 6 years later, I was smoking

2. I had my first child at 16

3. I hate the summer time

4. I used to work for an inventory company, so I can count all the items on one aisle at the grocery store in 3 minutes tops!!

5. I have no real in person female friends, per-say. All of my friends that I have are via the internet!!

6. I have never been sick other than being pregnant (knock on wood



)

I tag Aquilah and Dara!!


----------



## Ricci (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok here it is

1.I was a Mom at the age of 16

2.I have always been haunted spooky wise or friendly wise since a child

3.I cannot do math but I spell really good (always found that strange)

4.I don't have the patience to type long paragraphs (ADDHD/ADD?)

5.I hate Eggs ,Cheese, anything creamy, peas and casseroles ,mashed potatoes, yogurt

6.I never watch TV

I tag Benebaby &amp; Savvylover &amp; Miss Jones


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Aug 5, 2007)

I love it--thanks you guys-keep tagging people--still haven't found anybody as nutty as I am!!!!!


----------



## Ricci (Aug 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmmm...6. I like the colored pencils to be organized by their initial order on the box.

Me too!!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Barry Gurl--empty your PM box--you are too full to get any more messages--LOL If you TAG someone offline--PM them and tell them to check the Chit Chat Forum Tag Game--then say: YOu've been tagged!!! They can answere when they come on!!!

Sorry can't type--Batty Gurl--geez


----------



## Ricci (Aug 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry can't type--Batty Gurl--geez geez what?? I emptied my pm box lol


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 5, 2007)

She mispelled your name


----------



## Ricci (Aug 5, 2007)

barry lol right!! I was wondering .. Im like what did I do? lol

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She mispelled your name


----------



## MindySue (Aug 5, 2007)

1. I can't roll my tongue





2. I used to be a blonde. My hair grew darker and now I have light/medium brown hair. The only evidence left of my blondness is my invisible eyebrows!(Yuck) and baby/kid pictures!

3. I am a VERY picky eater. I never agree with what my family is having for dinner, meatless or not.

4. I want to own a pet pig!

5. I can't eat lettuce without dressing on it, if I accidently pick up a piece of plain lettuce that missed the dressing, I gag and have a hard time getting it down - eww!

6. I never crave sweets- i would MUCH rather have popcorn than chocolate.

I tag Jesskaa Daer0n TylerD and Savvy_lover!


----------



## dcole710 (Aug 5, 2007)

Gee Aprill..._thanks_

1. I find that putting things in numerical/alphabetical order is very soothing.

2. I have a paralyzing fear of piles of dead leaves

3. I once made up "lost dog" fliers with my ex-boyfriends face on them, and posted them ALL around town for 3 days.

4. Much to the chagrin of my friends I always sing along to the music playing in stores...loudly (and sometimes dance too)

5. Once when I was 11 I ran away from home and took the train to the Museum of Natural History because I wanted to go live in "The Hall of Man"

6. I have a slight crush on Neil deGrasse Tyson, the astrophysicist, from NOVA...this last one is just embarrassing...


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah, thanks Aprill! LOL!

1. I almost fell out of a roller coaster (through the bottom) while at Oktoberfest while living in Germany when I was about 6 y.o. (Hence, my fear of heights).

2. I can fit my entire fist in my mouth.

3. I can touch the tip of my nose with my tongue.

4. My biological name was Juanita (I was named after my father). My mom had it changed when I was about 3 mths. old to what it is now.

5. If I could adopt every stray cat off the streets, I would.

6. I have to eat the end piece on brownies and 12-cut pizzas.

I tag: Hersh (pinkbundles) and Jessica (JessyAnn74).


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 5, 2007)

Took me awhile to figure this out...

1. I had to learn how to walk "properly". When I was younger, I would be made fun of because I subconsiously walked on tip toes - or it seemed like it - to make my butt "stick out" more. Haha hookay. I'm sure I still do it but meh...

2. I have a fear of bones breaking or breaking my own. I just can't watch shows like scarred. And I get teary eyed when anything involves something with eyeballs.

3. I have yet to be properly kissed.





4. I love playing sports - wish I wasnt so heavy set or else I'd do it often. So I play with my students and get really into it.

5. I spend lots of my time day dreaming. Like, I can be talking to someone and daze into a daydream but still carry the conversation on. Haha. I have very good imagination. It gets me along thru the tough times. :

6. My dogs are named Chico &amp; Princess but we never, ever call them by that. I call my boy "nani" and the girl "da guurrl". They only respond to those names now.

I tag:

Krissy, Sheikah, Tee (OhHappyDays)


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK MUT'ers. We are glad to have a lot of newbies and would like to know you better. That is the purpose of this Tagging Game. This is how you play and please do play!!!! I will start by listing 6 wierd, strange, or funny things about myself. I will tag 6 people to do the same thing. For instance, I will list my wierdo stuff and the epople I have tagged will do the same thing and tag 6 more people. Get it???? OK
1. I have no idea what the real color of my hair is.

2. I was born 3 weeks late and cannot be on time for anything-have tried everything-just can't be on time!!!

3. I love Flamingos--the real thing, jewelry etc--love flamingos.

4. I am a technical klutz---can hardly operate the remote control.

5. I sleep with the house ice cold in the summer-but have a pile of blankets on me.

6. I have a terrible fear of heights.

Now I am tagging the following people:

Batty Gurl

Tony

Michal Cohen

Kee

Andi

Angela Gm

Off we go--PM who you have tagged-so they have no excuse---Let's Play!!!

ok here i am

6 things about me mmmmmmmm:

1. i have spiceal connection with butterflies a spiceally night one

i can put them on my hand and they wil not try to escape

2. i sleep with a blancket even in the summer

3. ill never say no for an ice cream

4.i hate my nails without nail polish

5.i cant sleep alone if one of my dogs not next to me i have nightmares

6.i hate my job

now im tagging:


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 5, 2007)

i dun have much weird stuff i do huh ? let me think!

1. i cant stop looking at blemishes on my face. and once i did it for 2 hours be4 my class....i think i have ocd

2. i m obsessive with sex

3. i m dead scared of anything with more than 4 legs, except for the things i put in my mouth.

4. i want to rape my bf i ve the innocence prob.

5. i had a huge crush on my female tutor. shes goddess and she hugged me massively i wish i had a video of it left ......she blushed too after doing that i just cant be good enough to describe it ... she is HOT

i ll come back with who i wanna tag later mindy tagged my ppl!!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 5, 2007)

mindysue

pla4u

savvy lover

kristietx

kaeisme

jesska


----------



## Ricci (Aug 5, 2007)

You have to PM them all






Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mindysuepla4u

savvy lover

kristietx

kaeisme

jesska


----------



## MindySue (Aug 5, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok here i am6 things about me mmmmmmmm:
> 
> 1. i have spiceal connection with butterflies a spiceally night one
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesskaa (Aug 5, 2007)

1. i have a boyfriend of like a month and 4days.

2. my bestfriend bday is tomorrow.

3. i dance in my mirror every day and make a up a story to go with the song in my head and everything.

4. when i played barbies i pretended that they were the cast of boy meets world.

5. i just started have people call me jess this past year.

6. i was born on my gma's birthday.

im such a lame person. haha.

idk who im tagging yet. haha.


----------



## MindySue (Aug 5, 2007)

they called you jessica?

and i used to make my barbies kiss so much..thats basically all they did..makin out. haha.


----------



## Jesskaa (Aug 5, 2007)

yes they called me jessica.

barbies were my friends.


----------



## katnahat (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Ohappydayes! Here we go.


I have OCD. Everything must be straight. I have more, but that is my biggest one.
I've had clairvoyant episodes. I dream things, then they happen. I can also have a memory of someone (people I haven't seen in years) pop into my head, and then I will run into them somewhere, like an hour later. Neither of these have happened in a really long time. I've not had a memorable dream in many months.
I love to read and study about the solar system and volcanoes.
I use to shoot pool all the time. I've participated in two APA Team National Championship tournaments. My first tournament was in 9-Ball and the other was 8-Ball. I've shot pool with WPBA members Allison Fisher, Ewa Mataya-Laurence and Gerda Hofstatter. Allison Fisher is the most awesome billliards player ever!
I love football. My favorite team is the Pittsburgh Steelers!



Fantasy Football is awesome! I play every season and love it. I also love college basketball. My team is the Tarheels!!
I will NOT go into the ocean or any natural body of water. When I was a little kid my Dad said I would run from the waves coming in at the beach. I want to live at the beach someday. I won't go in the water but I really want to be near water. I'm a Pisces so that explains why I am drawn to water. I just don't know why I can't go in it.
Well, there it is. Those are six things about me. 
Now to tag someone. Here I go!


----------



## katnahat (Aug 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Two things, will you please dream that I won the lottery?



and while I am THE biggest Dallas Cowboy fan known to man, I looooooove The Bus!! Oh my! *fans, then giggles* lol!




When my dreaming gets going again I will be sure to do that!

I love The Bus too! He is one of my favorite of all-time Steelers.

Some of my friends are Cowboys fans. We pick on each other all the time. The Cowboys and Steelers have a LONG history.

I can't wait for the season to start! The Steelers/Saints play tomorrow night at 8:00 in the Hall of Fame game.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Ohappydayes! Here we go.
I have OCD. Everything must be straight. I have more, but that is my biggest one.
I've had clairvoyant episodes. I dream things, then they happen. I can also have a memory of someone (people I haven't seen in years) pop into my head, and then I will run into them somewhere, like an hour later. Neither of these have happened in a really long time. I've not had a memorable dream in many months.




i have had both but as i grow older i lost that ability... but when i was younger i had a lot of those. i dreamt about seeing a gurl i met at 16 when i was 11.


----------



## Andi (Aug 5, 2007)

1. I am extremely disgusted/scared of snails. If I see one I scream and run away

2. I was a wallflower growing up, and I was painfully shy

3. I have a huge scar on the back of my right hand, I burnt it at age 2

4. I donÂ´t like my teeth

5. When I played with Barbies as a kid I always hoped to look like Barbie when I grow up, and I didntÂ´want a men who was any less hot than Ken!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 5. When I played with Barbies as a kid I always hoped to look like Barbie when I grow up, and I didntÂ´want a men who was any less hot than Ken!

LOL u GOT what u wanted!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 1. I am extremely disgusted/scared of snails. If I see one I scream and run away


----------



## Lia (Aug 5, 2007)

They're cute! Gross, but cute. LOL


----------



## missnadia (Aug 5, 2007)

Hehe here's mine..

1. I'm really paranoid about giving out any kind of personal information on the Internet.. that's why this kind of games makes me really uncomfortable hahaha

2. I'm paranoid about personal information in general.. I make sure to shred all my receipts and any papers that have my name and address together..

3. I usually pass out after 20 minutes when watching most movies that aren't funny... I absolutely hate being stuck in a movie theater for TWO hours, I think the only thing that manages to keep me awake is the huge popcorn!!!

4. Despite all my makeup and being overdressed all the time, I'm often considered "one of the guys"





5. I have a feeeeeeaaaaar of mascotts





6. I don't understand people who do comparison swatches between like, two-tree shades of different brands that all look the same... WHY would you buy a shadow if you already have one like this????


----------



## katnahat (Aug 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/7940/romansnailkz5.jpg





lol!


----------



## Ricci (Aug 5, 2007)

Benebaby you going to post here?


----------



## KatJ (Aug 5, 2007)

1. I am very accident prone. I tried answering this thread once already and accidently turned the computer off.

2. I am very crafty. I make purses, jewelry, clothes, afgans, etc.

3. My daughter had a stroke at birth. (Not really about me, but a part of me)

4. I've been coloring my hair since I was 11, I'm now 21.

5. I was once told I was the female friend that every guy wanted to have, not the type of girl to actually marry.

6. I love having the ac on full blast and walk around the house with a sweat shirt on.


----------



## Shelley (Aug 5, 2007)

SierraWren just pm'd me to say I have been tagged...

1. I dislike judgemental and rude people.

2. I am able to sit on the floor and wrap both of my legs around my neck.

3. I love tropical plants/flowers, half of my outside garden is tropical.

4. I have two scars ( one large, one small) on my left arm from surgeries

5. I tripped a boy named Wade in Grade 6 because he teased me everyday. After that he stopped bugging me.

6. I love to snorkel when vacationing in tropical climates. It's like a whole different world underwater, tranquil. 

I am tagging.... LilDee (PM'd her)


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 5, 2007)

1. I spent 3 summers in a row,and part of a school year (with my 3 sisters, cat, and parents) living in our Volkswagon "trailer", but not traveling or anything--shored right in the middle of our own back yard in L.A. We couldn't use the stove or fridge, watch T.V., or shower more than once a week. It was my parents way of teaching us that most of the world did not live as comfortably as we'd gotten accustomed to being, in their minds. I hated just about everything about it, but was ashamed when I found myself wishing I could trade parents with friends, or kids I barely knew. I developed physical compulsions--little rituals I'd repeatedly do,like walk around my block 20 times in a row, or later take rides with strangers--so that I'd "save" my parents from dying--from being harmed. I was so angry at them,yet loved them too.

2. I have never liked Barbie dolls(forgive me!) I thought they looked as smug and bland as certain Cupids in some paintings and greeting cards and very conceited and boring.Also, back then they came with long blonde hair,no other colors, which I thought was boring as well as,later, racist. So I cut their hair short,and choppy, dyed it with shoe polish, put freckles on their faces with brown crayon. But her sister Skipper had a more demonic power over me. I really believed, at 8, that she had special,transformational powers: you lifted her arm,and she'd pop out boobs; well, I was so afraid this would happen to me, too, that this was exactly the way breasts grew,but too ashamed to ask anyone for enlightenment,so--I went around for like a year holding my arms, whenever I thought of it,really close to my body. I'm sure I looked totally demented.Luckily, I grew,in every sense of the word, out of it!

3.When I was 10 and 11 sometimes I sort of forced my younger sister to sneak off with me and pretend we were two homeless children from different places, lost in L.A. Just to see how people would treat us. I remember once I said we were from Pittsburgh and instructed my sister to speak with "a Southern accent"--like many Americans, I was not exactly great at Geography!As well as being inexplicable,our Southern accents sucked, but just about everyone was nice to us.I loved seeing the good in people like that.(Years and years later, at 28, when working with the homeless, I did almost the same experiment exactly, but,OMG, were the reactions to me ever different!As a child,I was treated as a victim of my awful fate;as an adult, I was treated like the complete creator of it,and as though it were something I deserved.)

4.My favorite physical feature is my left nostril.




I'm just now beginning to warm up to my right, but these things take time. I find I can neither enhance nor disguise them with makeup.

5. When I was really little I thought liquor stores were haunted houses, because in bright, sparkly lights at night, they said, "Wines and Spirits" and I focused on the "spirits";which I equated to ghosts that could fly. And my grandmother was Catholic, had told me all about wine being the blood of a holy ghost--so I understood it,anyway.Death blood.It horrified me when my dad stopped and went into these stores.I was always scared he just might not come back out, but he didn't much pay attention to my babbling about spirits and ghosts,just never got it, and once snapped, "You know what, what's scary?There is a big chance(he was looking at my mother,not me)"that one of your GHOSTS is gonna get me!And--boo!!!!--I'll be happy, if it means I don't have to come back to you!Yeah,and you too!Boo!" :ghost:

I would never,ever tell anyone(will take it to my grave!)how old I was when I completely understood and accepted that liquor stores are not (merely)hang-outs or halfway homes (limbos) for ghosts!





6.Oops, 1 more left...I strongly dislike: prejudice, the "deeply" superficial, bullies, when people throw tantrums to get what they want, very judgmental(ignorant) people, when people are immodest or conceited--just a general lack of personal humility in someone,and when I see it I feel torn between laughing and crying--there is SO MUCH on this earth that not one of us will ever know, and be, and experience, and achieve; how then can one possibly be arrogant???

Oh okay, now I get to turn the tables! I tag Canadian_gurl, vanillasky, and Karen_B.


----------



## LilDee (Aug 5, 2007)

haha okay i just got a pm and was all like.. what the heck.. i've been tagged.. what does that mean.. but i get it



cool thread!

1. I'm half dutch, half south american (from suriname, by brazil)

2. I was born, and lived part of my life in The Netherlands..

3. I have a lingerie store and try to find all the cutest bras upto a Kcup





4. I'm obsessed with the color pink

5. I love polkadots too!

6. I'm a total kluts and have been asked several times if my hair was naturally blond.. (the first time it took me a sec to figure out what he meant..)

I'mma go tag niksaki and nox now


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/7940/romansnailkz5.jpg





Lmao. You're horrible, Kee.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 5, 2007)

I know


----------



## Nox (Aug 6, 2007)

Hmm... Let's see:

1. I'm the oldest of five children. I've got three sisters and one litle brother whom I love dearly.

2. I enjoy cooking delicious meals, but I really should getting around to eating them more. I usually just feed it to my husband, LOL.

3. My two year wedding anniversary is going to be tomorrow (August 6), Yay! This fall it will have been five years together total! ^;^

4. I like pink alot. Pink drinks, pink food, pink clothes, pink accessories.... I own six pairs of pink shoes!

5. For the past couple of years, I have been very much into alternative health/spiritual approaches, such as eating a lot of raw fruits and veggies, probiotics, colonics, master cleanses, and for the first time in my life I feel in total control of my health, and I feel more robust than I ever have, even more than in my childhood.

6. I am a closet goth. LOL. I have been since my early teenage years. I love goth culture, dark clothes, black fingernail polish, dark makeup... but no one would ever know it because I don't outwardly express it. Maybe one day....

Okay, I'm off to go tag Retro-Violet and Rejectstar!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 6, 2007)

what if I tag people that have been already tagged? I am affraid I will overlook who was tagged and who wasn't... 

Thanks for tagging me Sierra, this is a fun thread





ok, here goes my random facts:

* I often have visions of myself dying or getting injured in most weird and disgusting ways, in most inappropriate moments, I guess I watch too many horror movies.

* "sad" things make me happier, in a way. I always liked "depressing" music, films, books, poetry etc.

* I have a bit of hoarding problem. I have to force myself to get rid of stuff. Everything seems to have a potential to me ("I have a feeling one day I am going to need this")

* I had several serious hip surgeries and I am lucky to be able to walk, run, go to gym etc.

* I am losing sense of time when I look at pictures of my past - I am really sentimental like that.

* I don't really want kids. I dream of having a French bulldog someday in the future.

***

I am tagging empiricalbeauty, mac-whore, lavender and Annia


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 6, 2007)

Okidoki.... 6 weird facts about me. I wonder if I can think of any.

1. I am vegetarian and strive to be 100% vegan.

2. I hate kissing, if there is any kind of tongue involved.

3. I took Latin in high school and college, however the only thing I can remember is the first line of Ciceros first speach to Catilina (Catilina conspired to have Caesar killed, Cicero wasn't happy about it).

4. I daydream of living alone in a house in the forest, with only dogs and cats for company.

5. I was 29 the first time I ate in Burger King.

6. I am addicted to Buffy the Vampire Slayer, and was depressed for days after I'd seen the last episode.

I tag Makeupwhore54, Sarah84 and AngelaGM (will PM them!)


----------



## pla4u (Aug 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mindysuepla4u

savvy lover

kristietx

kaeisme

jesska

1. Im the middle of 5 childres 3 older brothers and a lil sis

2. I like science fiction

3. Im one of the oldest ppl here om MUT

5. I like cars was an auto mech fot 20 years

6. Im a guy that hase fun crosdressing all the way

Taging

Heather12801

ArcEnCiel

*MacForMe*

*Teresamachado*

*LilDee*


----------



## monniej (Aug 6, 2007)

i was tagged by ohappydayes!

1. i have a weird fixation with lines, angles and balance - borderline ocd.

2. i believe that life is scripted and there's no such thing as coincidence.

3. i would eat the same thing for lunch everyday if my co-workers didn't object.

4. it's very hard for me to make true friends - i'm not very trusting.

5. i've been physically attacked in public by a person i didn't know.

6. now i'm older than my mother was when she died - feels strange.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 6, 2007)

1.-I'm plain boring, that is all i have to say lol.

and i have no idea who to tag :/


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 6, 2007)

Okay....I was tagged by battygurl. I am still out of town so sorry that it took so long....

1. My biggest fear in life is dying and having my makeup look bad at the funeral. My Best Friends have all been insructed on what I want to look like.

2. I talk to myself a lot....and Yes, I answer myself too. I also talk to my pets as if they were Humans. Since my niece was born people would laugh at me because I talk to her like and Adult. NO babytalk ever. "Stop climbing up there because you could fall and die..."

3. I have a fear that I am missing out on amazing shoes, clothes, lipglosses.....I have to go out and search for them in fear someone else is getting my amazing stuff.

4. I learned to read at 3, I taught myself.

5. I daydream alot. Mostly about terribly dramatic things like how I will die, or getting kidnapped. I like to think about what I would do??

6. I have really weird hours. I go to bed at around 2 or 3 am and wake up around 10 am everyday.


----------



## Nox (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for tagging me Monnie!

Now I get to post again:

1. I have a problem with furry clothing (cats), so I carry around a lint roller (pink, of course), in my purse, one for my office, one at home.

2. I enjoy spicy foods. I keep hot sauce in my purse to use just in case I'm presented with bland food.

3. I am in love with intricate designs... on anything. I just love to study them, it gives me such joy to look at the highly detailed art work of someone else.

4. I love "permanent" jewelry. I currently have a jade bangle installed on my left wrist. Right now, I am looking for a solid gold wedding bangle to install on my wrist. (To get them off, you have to break them off.)

5. I really like the seductiveness of dancing. I am currently taking an Egyptian belly dancing class, as well as going to a "halau" in my instructor's home for hula dancing. Anything that shakes the hips is cool to me!

6. I used to draw alot. I think I want to start up with that again because it was so fun for me. I don't really know why I have taken it up again yet, but hey... today is a good day, right?

Okay, I'm off to tag Shieka and BeautifullyMade


----------



## MindySue (Aug 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 1.-I'm plain boring, that is all i have to say lol.
and i have no idea who to tag :/

awww nury..no you arent at all..


----------



## Annia (Aug 6, 2007)

1. I am an orphan

2. I played soccer for 7 years

3. I love wine and scotch, Laphroaig is my favorite, every year I do wine touring in different a country or state

4. I think I am going to become a teacher

5. I am always cold, I wear sweaters.. gloves.. hats.. in my house--while every one is sweating. Okay, maybe I am exagerrating a bit





6. I love to read books, especially vampire books, if you have one you'd like to recommend PM me!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 6, 2007)

OOO!! I got tagged my the beautiful Ms. Nox...

Wierd things about meh: Hmm??

1. I am a huge nail-bitter.

2. I am still afraid of dark, big closets

3. I still have all my old b/f letters and still read them (Hubby hates that) 

4. I loved to write and have a total of 7 diaries ( starting from 3rd grade!) 

5. I hate tounge-kissing! (for some strange reason) 

6. I can write with my left and right hand! 

I choose to tag:

BeneBaby

Bikz

chocobon

dcole710

dioraddict_xo

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay....I was tagged by battygurl. I am still out of town so sorry that it took so long....
1. My biggest fear in life is dying and having my makeup look bad at the funeral. My Best Friends have all been insructed on what I want to look like.

2. I talk to myself a lot....and Yes, I answer myself too. I also talk to my pets as if they were Humans. Since my niece was born people would laugh at me because I talk to her like and Adult. NO babytalk ever. "Stop climbing up there because you could fall and die..."

3. I have a fear that I am missing out on amazing shoes, clothes, lipglosses.....I have to go out and search for them in fear someone else is getting my amazing stuff.

4. I learned to read at 3, I taught myself.

5. I daydream alot. Mostly about terribly dramatic things like how I will die, or getting kidnapped. I like to think about what I would do??

6. I have really weird hours. I go to bed at around 2 or 3 am and wake up around 10 am everyday.

Benebaby ignore my message.... I tagged you, but it seems u already have been tagged.... *chee* ;-)


----------



## rejectstar (Aug 6, 2007)

Mmkay, I was tagged by Nox



Here I go...

1. My parents didn't really want to tell anyone what they were going to name me until after I was born. When people would ask, my mom would tell them they were going to name me Enid Eugenia [ee-nid you-gee-nee-ah]. Hahaha. Thankfully they were joking, and I ended up as Hilary Anne.

2. I was very blonde as a small child, and as I got older my hair darkened to a light golden brown. My mother told me that I used to say, "Mommy, my hair's getting darker, that must mean I'm getting smarter!"

3. I have a cousin [the daughter of my mother's brother] who has a 2 1/2 year old daughter named Morgan. Since Morgan was born, she has looked EXACTLY like I did when I was her age. Exactly... so much so that it actually creeps me out to look at her sometimes, LOL. Same hair &amp; eye colour, same facial features... right now she even has the same hair cut that I did. Family members have not been able to tell us apart when comparing pictures of us at similar ages. My mom also insists that she even has the same temperment... just as strong-willed



I call her Mini-Me!

4. I am terrified of clowns and ventriloquist dummies. I don't remember having the same fear as a child. I had toys that were clowns and everything. It's only the ones that look a certain way that creep me out... it's hard to explain. My friends have laughed at me for jumping and screaming when a clown suddenly popped up on the TV while we were watching Spongebob.

5. I love making up names. I have a list of probably a hundred names for babies that I put together over the past few years. The thing is, I never want to have babies!! Recently I decided it would be more productive to make a list of the reasons why I don't want babies, LOL.

6. Speaking of lists... I make WAY too many. I love writing, and everything about it. I have kept a journal since I was around 13. As of right now, I have filled 16 books [if my memory is correct]... I have a drawer full of them. That doesn't include my online journals, and the hundreds of loose papers I have floating around. Yes, I am crazy.

I am tagging: citre, Sirvinya and entipy!


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 6, 2007)

I got tagged






I write constantly. If I'm at home, I have a pen and paper next to me. I write poetry, stories and I keep a journal. I'm always making notes about what to write next.
I'm learning to read the Tarot. Really interesting so far.
I am MuT member 1443. Not many lower than that still post so I'm one of the oldies on here!
My parents bought me a personalised number plate for my 21st birthday.
I am a complete sales shopper. Most of my clothes are from TkMaxx or Next sale racks. I don't like paying full price for clothes.
I'm a bit of a hoarder.
I'm tagging:Thais and Maude


----------



## Maude (Aug 6, 2007)

^ Me too hehe.

1) I am a very tall girl : 6 foot 2 inches. (I've got issues with this.)





2) If I come to swallow a tiny little bit of raw tomato, I will vomit.

3) I'm deathly allergic to chickpeas, mango and parsley.

4) My feet are huge : woman's 12 are often too tight.

5) I always draw octopuses when I'm on the phone.

6) I hate having my picture taken. (This is common isn't it?)

I'll tag EyeCandyDiva, BloodMittens and jdepp_84.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for tagging me Maude...Let's see...

1.When I was younger I wanted to be a Forensic Pathologist and I have always have a weird fascination with death.

2. I put ketchup on anything that is fried.

3. I search the internet for useless facts, and I want to be on Jeopardy.

4. I always put my shirts on backwards...I've been doing this for years and I don't understand why...my mom says it's subconscious.

5. I smell random things...LOL (I'll just pick up something around the house and smell it, even if I already know what it smells like)

6. I CAN'T STAND to see people with dirty ears, I clean my ears at least 2 to 3 times a day everyday, even though the doctor says it's not healthy.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tag Aquilah

1. I have terrible fears like dying, hights and tight spaces

2. I don't ever want children

3. If I ever win the lotto, I am going to build a big house for homeless animals.

4. I wish I had the athletic body I used to have so I could play softball again

5. I am such a picky eater.

6. My best friend (Caryn)and I were born in the same hospital, on the same day, 20 minutes apart from eachother. Our parents (who didnt know eachother) shared a room together after giving birth to us. When I was 5 months old my parents and I moved into an apartment building and come to find out Caryn and her parents lived there too.....been best friends ever since!!!

I tag.....Shaundra (StereoXGirl), Marisol, magosienne, misxxxrae


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks, Jess!

About Me:

1. When I was 3 years old, a bee flew up my pants and couldn't get out. It got scared and stung me. To this day, I am terrified of bees.

2. I was a gymnast for about 9 years and trained for about 2 years under Dominique Moceanu's former coach that she worked with before she moved to Texas to train with Bela Karolyi.

3. When I was 11, my family was trying to decide whether to move to Colorado or Florida. I did not want to move to Florida, so my parents decided to look at some houses outside of the Denver area. Turns out, they were looking for houses in the same development that Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold lived in (they were the two students who shot up Columbine High School). My family ended up moving to Florida. If we had moved to Colorado like I had wanted, I would have been a Junior at Columbine High School when the shootings occured.

4. I do not have a boyfriend, nor do I want one.






5. I am naturally blonde.

6. I have strong social anxiety.

I am tagging:

Geez...It'd be easier if I had a list of who HADN'T been tagged! lol!

clwkerric

Kaville


----------



## chocobon (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for tagging me BeautifullyMade!!Alrighty, that's such a cool pm!!

My name is ayat.

I'm from Sudan.

I live in the United Arab Emirates.

I have studied Medicine but I have stayed home for 3 years doing nothing and during which I got married to my long time love of 9 years.

About a month ago I started my internship and now I'm on the first step towards my career!!!

Let's see oh I adore makeup and have been since I was 10 years old but not until I discovered MUT a year ago that I have taken it seriously and started to compile a respectable stash!!

Oh and I'm overweight and I have been struggling with it all my life! I have started dieting recently and I hope it works this time!!!

Chocobon

I'm tagging ArcENCiel,La_Mari


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 7, 2007)

LOL, Shaundra tagged me!!...



:

1. When I was in 2nd grade my first cat, Ozzy, peed on my school homeroom folder that had my homework in it. My teacher didn't believe me.

2. My mom is a triplet... therefore, I am proned to have triplets..





3. Freddy Krueger "excites" me!! lol.. A really weird obsession with him.

4. I am obsessive compulsive with a lot of things and have a lot of anxiety.

5. My mom had her tubes tied and she still had me... 3minutes into the hospital, I was almost born in the back of my Aunt Diane's car.

6. I find it terribly annoying when people leave the stickers on new things (such as electronics or lighters)... I HATE it!! I have to peel it off.

Sorry, but I'm going to have to tag Nicole (bella1342) and Colorlicious.


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for tagging me kerri! lol! i'll post in a little bit!


----------



## rejectstar (Aug 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 6. I find it terribly annoying when people leave the stickers on new things (such as electronics or lighters)... I HATE it!! I have to peel it off. OMG, sorry to go off topic here but I have that exact same issue! It drives me craaazy. Especially if the sticker on the lighter has been there for so long that it's all dirty and the edges are torn and whatever. Why didn't they just peel the damn thing off in the first place?!?!


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 7, 2007)

kerri tagged me so here goes:

1. I was the flower girl in about 10 weddings as a child. it was because i was the first female grandchild... so everyone had me be in their wedding.

2. I am scared to death of cats and always had been since i was little. My mom caused me to have this fear because she is deathly afraid of them too. Once my mom was driving in a car, and a cat jumped in her car onto her... that's when her fear started. I was also attacked by a cat before.

3. I wanted to be a mortician/funeral director growing up, but now I think too much about death (as in afraid of it).. to the point where sometimes i think i should be medicated.

4. I am a terrible speller, but I'm an education major. LOL!

5. I seriously have the most patience out of anyone I've ever met, except in the car. I have serious road rage at times. That has inproved since having a baby though... now I take my time everywhere I go.

6. I tend to use a lot of dots in my sentences.... like that. lol! I usually write in lowercases too, but i'm trying to improve on that.

7. My makeup is going to need a WHOLE room of it's own pretty soon, and i'm not even joking.

8. I love lilies, roses, and gardenias.

Who hasn't been tagged yet? I'll have to try to figure out who, and then i'll be back to tag them.


----------



## Andi (Aug 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/7940/romansnailkz5.jpg





I left out the fact that I am disgusted of those snails without "houses" (thatÂ´s what we call them in german....oh the right word is slug!) because I had the feeling someone would post a pic and IÂ´d have to run out of the room screaming lol



Nice try though, Kee. I will get back at ya when you expect it the least. Be scared!!!! lol


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 8, 2007)

People that get tagged more than once should just try to come up with more weird facts


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I left out the fact that I am disgusted of those snails without "houses" (thatÂ´s what we call them in german....oh the right word is slug!) because I had the feeling someone would post a pic and IÂ´d have to run out of the room screaming lol



Nice try though, Kee. I will get back at ya when you expect it the least. Be scared!!!! lol

LMAO @ "snails without houses"


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 8, 2007)

okay, i'm tagging 4 people, and i do not know who's been tagged or not already, so if your are, i apologize.

I'm tagging nics1972, brewgrl, pinksugar, and Bec688. Will pm you!


----------



## bCreative (Aug 8, 2007)

I haven't been tagged


----------



## Aprill (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I got tagged again so I guess I will give 6 more

1. I got an associate's degree at the same time that I graduated from high school

2. I hate taking pills and never took my prenatal vitamins (shame on me)

3. I also have a terrible fear of cockraoches, my husband chased me with one when were about 3 months into the marriage, neighbors called the police and they found me behind the door in a puddle of pee :S (No one got arrested LOL)

4. I want to adopt at least 5 children after the age of 35

5. I used to eat grass with my puppies from the age of 5 to 7





6. I dont have another right now....

I tag Glamchick85 and Aplsmah and I will find some more in a sec!!!


----------



## bCreative (Aug 8, 2007)

Yay I got tagged! Thanks Aprill849!

I don't think these are weird things, but whatever.

1. I love reading erotica

2. I am obsessed with everything about Michael Jackson, and even wanted to be his wife.

3. I always think about going into porn whenever I need money

4. I would have sex with Janet Jackson in a heartbeat if she asked

5. I hate spiders and snakes

6. I can eat a huge meal and be hungry again in 10 minutes

Now I have to find people to tag!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks Aprill!

1. I can fold my tongue into three squiggles. haha It's hard to describe.

2. My shoulder blades stick out a lot.

3. I am currently dating someone I dated back in middle school!

4. I am terrified of maggots.

5. A lot of people can't tell what my two ethnicities are. I'm always mistaken for something else

6. The first time I went to a bar was my 17th birthday, and I've been going to bars and Vegas ever since.

I'm tagging jdepp, la chinita and kaylin marie. Can I tag aprill again?





Edit: and Sreyomac


----------



## kaylin_marie (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok I got tagged. Here we go.

1. I'm a style chameleon (i had to google that to figure out how to spell it, lol) One day I'll be vintage neutrals and the next day I'll wear raver bright colors.

2. I love to eat waay too much. I eat when I'm not hungry, just because I love eating.

3. I shop, A LOT, and I don't like to throw stuff away. So I have a lot of crap. I like collecting things. So if I see something cute, quirky, or interesting I buy it. So I have TONS of clothes, makeup, nick nacks, toys, household decorations, etc.

4. I try to be artistic. I love to paint, sew, draw, do graphic design.

5. My car is VERY messy

6. I am extremely laid back when it comes to most of my life, and very passionate when it comes to my love life. I love hard and I fight very hard.

Ok I *think* these people haven't been tagged.

Annabelle and pink sugar,


----------



## Sreyomac (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## bella1342 (Aug 8, 2007)

kaylin, are you going to school for design? you sound like you have amazing taste, and you're so interested about clothes. I like when you post about them! you should seriously be a designer.

Edit: i'm also tagging blueangel1023! i'll just go tag everyone.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Aug 8, 2007)

1~ I sing Justine Timberlakes" Sexy Back" when I work out.

2~ I'm a Clean Freak

3~ I collect Robert Deniro Movies.I have almost all of them/

4~ I'm really spoiled.

5~ I HATE beer

6~ I have a very bad memory.I can put something down for a second and I will for get where I put it and will go crazy looking for it.I'm bad

I tagged Never2MuchMU,AnnaBelle,Niaski


----------



## kaylin_marie (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif kaylin, are you going to school for design? you sound like you have amazing taste, and you're so interested about clothes. I like when you post about them! you should seriously be a designer. Oh wow thanks sweetie!! You know what, it is my absolute ultimate dream to go to design school. But I live in a small town in Tennessee, and I'm pretty sure there's nowhere nearby that does that sort of thing.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Aug 8, 2007)

Cool!! I've been tagged. here goes:


I am in my 30's and dont know what I want to be 'when I grow up'
I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the movie Dirty Dancing and can watch it a million times and never tire of it. NOBODY PUTS BABY IN A CORNER!!!!
I have a lot of naturally grown hair (yeah, its all mine) but I HATE styling it everyday so I wear wigs almost daily. (no shame here!! LOL)
I hate my job and I hate my boss!! 
I would die without my computer
I barely know anyone on MuT and aside from 3 ppl (you know who you are), I have no clue who to tag.


----------



## nics1972 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks a bunch for tagging me, Nicole (bella1342) *lol*. Heck !!! I dont mind being tagged !! This is FUN !! Ok, here goes..

1. I am from Mumbai, India, which is very tropical, but I CANNOT stand it when the weather gets hot. People think I should be used to the heat having grown up in a hot city.

2. Jim, my husband, is from Montana and he complains all the time about how "cold" I let the room get, be it winter or summer. The fact that I cover myself up is an entirely different story *lol*

3. I cannot sleep without covers on me. I HAVE to have my ears and feet covered. If Jim has to wake me up in the morning, he just pulls off the covers.

4. I am a night owl. I am NOT a morning person and I dread the days when I have to be at an appointment early. I am a total beeyatch in the mornings *lol*

5. India is known to be a traditional country, but I am a complete rebel. I dont follow tradition because it is meant to be followed. I HAVE to have a good enough reason to follow it. Maybe thats why I married an American man (which is very rare in India) and my previous marriage, which was an arranged one, ended up in a divorce *lol*. My bull-headedness was too much for my ex *lol*.

6. I LOVE my family (Jim's and mine) and thank God for them I can be who I am. My parents are not traditional either.. spiritual, but not traditional and extremely supportive. Our families are our backbone and I am capable of going to any lengths to protect them (and my dogs too *smile*)

7. I LOVE makeup and have SO much, I can probably make a down payment on a new car if I were to sell it all *lol*

Hey.. this was FUN !!

Now lets see who I can tag..

I was thinkng of Tracey (Never2muchMU), but she has already been tagged..

Ok, I am tagging Thais, Judymomocoa, justdragmedown and vickih


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 8, 2007)

I got tagged and didnâ€™t even know!

Lets see-


I cry when I see beautiful art, dresses, buildings, sculptures, not because it touched me, but because I am sad that I didnâ€™t make/build/draw/sew it.
Weâ€™ve decided to name our not-yet-conceived daughter Melee, which means "a battle royal" (can you imagine, maverick and melee???)
My husband and I have been in the residential building industry for 5+ years, and we don't own a home (it's hard to buy when a 1 bedroom condo costs $400+ in my neighborhood).
I have no butt... which makes it hard when I gain weight because my pants donâ€™t stay up.
I used to charge money for papers in high school and I got investigated and it was a big deal, but in the end, they couldn't prove anything (cuz my peeps didnâ€™t snitch).
I have a huge fear of giving birth to a baby boy in late February- early March, because I yet to meet a Pisces man whose ass I don't want to kick.
i wanted to add one more! no one will play Scrabble with me because i have not been beaten since i was in 6th grade, a fact i mention *every time i play*. and then i lean back and laugh really hard after i win, *a vicious loud villain laugh*, which DEFINITELY means no one will play with me.
I'm going to tag all newbies, but participating only ones!

Kaylee

AmberD

All Dolled Up

moonrose64

Di_amondgirl

amethystgal


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 8, 2007)

1. I am not a great housekeeper

2. I have a bad temper

3. I like my makeup to be organized by brand

4. I also check the shower curtain whenever I am in the Bathroom

5. I like my pets better than people sometimes

6. I am Bi Polar

I know my list is boring but I could not think of anything interesting at the moment.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 8, 2007)

Brewgrl! I have no butt either! Not that anyone asked, but I would totally reduce my boobs for a nice butt!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got tagged and didnâ€™t even know!

Weâ€™ve decided to name our not-yet-conceived daughter Melee, which means "a battle royal" (can you imagine, maverick and melee???)
 That's a beautiful name!




It's also the word for a diamonds under .20 carat.


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 8, 2007)

This is really a great way to get to know everyone=)


----------



## blueangel1023 (Aug 8, 2007)

I was tagged by Nicole aka Bella1342

1. I'm left handed but play sports with my right (yay for being ambidextrous)





2. Absolutely love green tea and sushi. I could do this 365 days a yr!

3. I have 5 tats and 7 piercings

4. I can't stand my bedroom door closed or opened...it has to be ajar, at least half open and half closed (lol yes I'm weird)

5. Been in college for almost 6 yrs and don't know what I wanna do yet!

6. Every interview I've been late for, I have been hired...but I always get sick of my job and eventually leave  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm going to tag Emily3383 because I know she hates doing one of these! lol


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 8, 2007)

haha well I got tagged by 2 people but I don't know who to tag back! I'll say my 5 things and think about it afterward!

1. I am doing such a crazy degree that I probably wont get a job in my field. I'm doing a double degree in science and arts, with majors in palaeontology (thats fossils) and ancient and modern histories, all under the umbrella name of Museum Studies (my supposed industry. HA!) I should graduate mid next year, assuming I dont do masters, honours or a post grad degree in something useful, or of course, fail this semester. LOL

2. I went to a psychic for my 19th birthday and 3 things she said have always stuck with me: - I will not live in Australia for the rest of my life (yup, I want to do a post grad in europe!), I should have a big expensive wedding since I'll only get married once, and it will be a really strong relationship in which both people are madly in love (not til 2008 though!), AND I'll buy a very old house for a song, do it up and make a bundle. Wooh! I try to think about those things when I'm feeling down!

3. My bedroom is messy but I have the most organised diary you will ever have seen in your life. It has flags, highlighted sections, a colour code and post it notes. Plus, I have the odd habit of collecting business cards from restaurants where I've eaten, so I can stick them in (same goes for tickets, movie stubs, everything!)

4. I adore travelling and in this respect both of my parents are my rolemodels since they've been almost everywhere! I'm pretty well travelled for my age, I've been to Thailand, Hong Kong, Switzerland, England, Scotland, Wales, California (ok, disney land is all I remember, LOL) egypt, italy, a little bit of france, new zealand, malaysia... There are a few places I am really looking forward to going to in the future, including japan, the black forrest in germany and parts of the netherlands for a start! I've been to starbuckses in 3 countires and I have plans to visit more!(australia, thailand and england hehe)

5. My favourite colour is pink (duh?) I love heels and lingerie, makeup and clothes, shopping and partying. I love downtime with my bf Aaron, I have around 20 stuffed rabbits on my bed and a pet rabbit who likes to try to pull their stuffing out. I sleep with the same soft toy I had as a kid, regardless of whether my bf stays over or not.

Looking forward to more entries and I'll make sure I tag some people


----------



## Dreama (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, I was tagged by Brewgrl so here goes nothin'!





1. My bestfriend is my mother, and that will never change.

2. I have a bird that says, "STFU"! Wonder who taught him that..





3. I am a makeup FREAK, but can hardly afford to buy it anymore.

4. I hate seafood.

5. I'd love to have a career in doing makeup or being a personal chef. Weird, I know.





6. My favorite show is "The Girls Next Door" (Hugh Hefner's girlfriends).


----------



## Sreyomac (Aug 8, 2007)

YAY... I was tagged by two people!!!!





Well I am one of theose newbies yall were talking about .... so here it goes:

1. I Dont own anything MAC....





2. I married my *JR. HIGH *sweet heart... I was 13 he was 14 when we started dating.... i am 26 now so thats half my life.... we ahve been together for 13 years now!!!!!

3. I married him before i graduated high school... got married in March adn graduated in May 1999. (And i wasnt even pregnant!!!) Thats what most people ask when i tell them that.... i didnt have my son until i 2005. I have been happily married for eight years now!!!!!





4. My non alcoholic drink is Dr. Pepper.... ALWAYS..... when i do drink alcohol it is Crown Royal.... Always, by the shot! Not very lady like but htat is how i roll!





5. I am very domesticated... I love to cook, sew, decorate, work in the yard, and take care of my family.....

6. I love this site and its people on it... cant wait to make alot of friend here!

*I would like to challenge brewgrl to a scrabble game.... i am also pretty good! do you play online anywhere.... let me know!*

Now off to go tagging.......


----------



## Di_amondgirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I was tagged by *brewgrlhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/members/brewgrl-40248.html*.....thanks hon here goes nothing

1) my dad made me sign up for basketball in high school because I was tall....was bad really bad....the shorts were ugly....worried about messing my hair or breaking a nail...one season only go figure lol

2) afraid of water( swiming ect) after almost drowning in the ocean

3)read alot....if into a book just read nonstop till its done

4) crazy in love with a tgirl

5) love to write poems, lyrics

Trying to tag 6 people but I do not have 50 posts yet so I cannot pm them...sigh


----------



## kaylin_marie (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Plus, I have the odd habit of collecting business cards from restaurants where I've eaten, so I can stick them in (same goes for tickets, movie stubs, everything!) I do that too!! I grab a business card everytime I see one! I always take the little take home menus from restaurants too.


----------



## Solimar (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do that too!! I grab a business card everytime I see one! I always take the little take home menus from restaurants too. I love those menus, it makes not knowing what to eat for dinner really simple, haha.


----------



## justdragmedown (Aug 8, 2007)

* I HATE driving in the rain since my car spun out 2 months ago. My heart goes nuts at the first sign of the water

* My dogs are illegal where I live, but all my neighbors love them.

* I sleep alot and take online college classes so I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I just woke up now and it was 1:10pm)

*I cant swim well at all above water.

* I celebrate the whole month of August as my birthday

*I like the colored penicls and crayons to stay the same when I take them out of the box, but they never do....


----------



## All Dolled Up (Aug 8, 2007)

I was tagged by Brewgrl, so here goes:

1) I am a political junkie. It's my job, but it's also my passion. It's a nutty field - uncertain with job stability at times (yay, elections!) and at others, it's extremely pressured and intense. This is why I need hobbies that are totally unrelated. . . like makeup, hooray!

2) This one's for Brewgrl specifically: I am head over heels in love with a Pisces. Dun, dun, dun! I am an Aquarius, for the record. Also, the boy had to grow on me - he still makes fun of me for the fact that he remembers me from two years ago and I have no recollection of it. Maybe first impressions aren't everything, no?

3) I learned to play piano at three, and learned to read music at the same time I learned to read. Therefore, I'm one of those rare freaks who is better at sightreading than I am at eartraining. (I was a voice performance major in college for the first year.)

4) I have learned that the best way to keep myself fiscally responsible on a day to day basis is to keep $25 in my wallet and pay with cash for anything under that amount. There's something about having to give away real dollars that affects me more than a credit card statement.

5) I hate beer in all forms, which makes "drinking with the guys" nights entertaining in the form of the ever-constant barb of "you're drinking WHAT?!"

6) I love to cook, and own more cookbooks than makeup. This includes rare, out of print, international, and first editions on three tall bookcases. I have used all of these books at least once, so they're not around just for show.

Okay, there's plenty more where that came from, but that's a good start I think!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 8, 2007)

1. i love sci fi movies and books, and people always are surprised, something about girls not reading scifi usually





2. i hate alcohol but sake is my little treat

3. i love picking up free catalogues in shops and collect them (sometimes i already have 3 copies of the same ... )





4. i actually have 13Go of music on my hard disk and love downloading videos found on youtube

5. i love swimming but always stays on the beach, reading (scifi of course !). the Mediterranean sea is dirty and polluted, and the Atlantic ocean is too cold for me.





6. i love collecting small goodies from my favorite mangas and japanimations


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got tagged and didnâ€™t even know!
Lets see-


I cry when I see beautiful art, dresses, buildings, sculptures, not because it touched me, but because I am sad that I didnâ€™t make/build/draw/sew it.
Weâ€™ve decided to name our not-yet-conceived daughter Melee, which means "a battle royal" (can you imagine, maverick and melee???)
My husband and I have been in the residential building industry for 5+ years, and we don't own a home (it's hard to buy when a 1 bedroom condo costs $400+ in my neighborhood).
I have no butt... which makes it hard when I gain weight because my pants donâ€™t stay up.
I used to charge money for papers in high school and I got investigated and it was a big deal, but in the end, they couldn't prove anything (cuz my peeps didnâ€™t snitch).
I have a huge fear of giving birth to a baby boy in late February- early March, because I yet to meet a Pisces man whose ass I don't want to kick.
i wanted to add one more! no one will play Scrabble with me because i have not been beaten since i was in 6th grade, a fact i mention *every time i play*. and then i lean back and laugh really hard after i win, *a vicious loud villain laugh*, which DEFINITELY means no one will play with me.
I'm going to tag all newbies, but participating only ones!

Kaylee

AmberD

All Dolled Up

moonrose64

Di_amondgirl

amethystgal

LOL...you have met your match girl!!!



I am the SCRABBLE champ, you hear me THE CHAMP!!! I've been playing forever..we're going to have to play online on of these days!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the way everybody is playing--Eye Candy-Baby- I play a mean game of Scrabble too!!! I am learning so much about everybody--and find that I have so much in common with ya'll. Keep playin' Kookie


----------



## Bexy (Aug 8, 2007)

I was tagged by Katnhat (sorry if I forget a letter)

1 ~ I am 5'11" I have always been the tallest girl in class and whereever I work. But I like it now. I hated it in middle school.

2 ~ I have twin sons, and it took me over 7 years to get pregnant with them.

3 ~ I love to shop, I could do it for a living.

4 ~ I am addicted to buying underwear and pajamas. I can not get enough.

5 ~ I love to clean and organize everything.

6 ~ I am starting my first job tomorrow since I left my last job 6 years ago to be a stay at home mom.


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks Bexy



lol

1. I hate spiders more than anything.

2. I am VERY forgetful at dates and events. (ask my husband...)

3. I was born with a heart murmur.

4. I was also born with 2 botton teeth.

5. I cannot stand the smell of sauerkraut (sp?)

6. Always been a nail bitter.

I tag iammakeupaddict, noahlowryfan, and very_tammy


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 9, 2007)

your on! haha!!!

Originally Posted by *EyeCandyDiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL...you have met your match girl!!!




I am the SCRABBLE champ, you hear me THE CHAMP!!! I've been playing forever..we're going to have to play online on of these days! i just went back and re read after my comment to catch up.. i love how my newbie girls are participating!!!! yippee!!!
and- i don't play online scrabble... just yet. i have to find a place that doesnt charge you! i find that ridiculous.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG, sorry to go off topic here but I have that exact same issue! It drives me craaazy. Especially if the sticker on the lighter has been there for so long that it's all dirty and the edges are torn and whatever. Why didn't they just peel the damn thing off in the first place?!?! LOL, that is funny... I REALLY can't stand it. I always peel off the stickers for people.

Originally Posted by *MAC Lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 4. I hate seafood.

Ugggghhhh... SO DO I!! I hate the sight, smell, taste and look of seafood! LOL


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 9, 2007)

ok so i was tagged by clwkerric, so here is is!!

1. i'm the only child in my parents marriage

2. i played the violin for 8 years, i stopped when i graduated high school, it was more like a hobby, and i was actually good at it! always was in 1st or 2nd chair haha

3. i LOVE getting this combo at McDonalds: Small fries with a ice cream cone!! ahh and u dip the fry in the cone and eat it, yumm!

4. i also like mixing ketchup and mayo together, soooo good!

5. i'm the only child in my parents marriage

6. i'm addicted to reality shows, stupid or not, staged or not lol

it looks like everyone who is active got tagged i dunno who to tagged now!


----------



## Amber-126 (Aug 9, 2007)

1. I'm a horoscope/tarot/numerology freak! I can't start my day without checking my horoscopes and tarot cards of the day first on my e-mail. I also love philosophy, and journalism.

2. I enjoy the rain and thunderstorms, sometimes I go out on the porch just to watch them.

3. I do everything in spells. I clean in spells, eat in spells, read in spells, etc. For example: If I have Pizza Hut on Monday, I'll want it every day of the week (lunch &amp; dinner) afterwards until I get sick of it and move onto another food which I repeat, and so on...

4. I'm an only child and I'm the youngest person in my generation. The only cousin I have is 7 years older than me. After that there's my older cousins children which are between the aes of 1-6. I get lonely.

5. I think I may be one of the youngest people on MakeupTalk, I'm only 14 but an avid makeup fan none-the-less.

6. I've made a vow to myself to do all that's in my power to become Valedictorian for the Class of 2010. I haven't told anyone else. I do well in school naturally, but last year I slacked a bit and became extremely disappointed in myself, so I'm trying to change all of that around.


----------



## moonrose64 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Oye, I was tagged by brewgrlhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/members/brewgrl-40248.html *

*I am a super clutz LOL*

*I am scared of thunder and lightening.*

*I hate if my feet get dirty.*

*If I get to laughing to hard, I snort LOL LOL*

*I never mix my foods. Everything has to be in separate piles. ( my man thinks Iâ€™m nuts about that )*

*Very skeeerd of dentists. I hate going to them.*

*I don't know anyone here yet, so I will try to find someone to tag.*

I know I am taking down Chickie.



lol lol


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 10, 2007)

1. I love thrift shopping

2. I think I might be ADD

3. I have a huge passion for soccer but only enjoy playing it

4. I no longer have a strong passion for makeup

5. I cant drive

6. I can pee standing up


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Celly &amp; Nox ... I sure took a hell of a long time to respond.

Ok here it goes...

1. I have a ridiculous obsession with cats. I love them. Every single one, the pretty, the ugly, the kind and the mean. I've been meeting with this stray kitty lately on my way to class and I've been getting to the class an hour late because I stayed petting and playing with the kitten, I wanna bring her home!

2. I can't deal with anything involving eyes. I passed out once in what appeared to be an epilepsy attack because my ophthalmologist said she was going to put anesthesia in my eye and that just sent my thoughts flying. Later in the ER the doctor told me my body launched a defense mechanism to deal with the supposed threat. I thought that was awesome!

3. I'm a frustrated artist. Art is my passion but I can't bring myself to live of it. Science is my challenge, that's why I study medicine. Really interesting but too time consuming to be able to dedicate enough time to art too. But I'm looking into that because I want to be both things to max.

4. I'm obsessive-compulsive and it shows in a variety of ways. One of them is skin diseases. Sounds weird, but it will drive me crazy if I see someone with something crusty in their skin, I just want to peel it off. Not because I think it's gross or anything, just because I'm obsessed with it. There was this guy once in my class that had ringworm around his hairline and I wanted to scratch it sooo bad!!! I couldn't even look at him, I would get goosebumps and start to shiver because I couldn't go peel it off. I felt so bad because I think he noticed I was all weird and maybe thinks I was grossed out which was not the case. Yep, totally psychotic. (I would do it in my own skin too.)





5. Hey justdragmedown. A subdivision of my obsessive-compulsive crap is to maintain ever color related thing in rainbow order. Since I'm an artist I own a huge amount of coloring artifacts like pencils and pastels, oil and watercolor paints, etc. and they must all remain in their original position. Sometimes I even rearrange them in a more rainbow like fashion than what they came in and it must stay that way. Once I was sharing my pencils with another girl that started getting them all out at the same time and then putting them back in the wrong places. I wanted to stab her lol. (*For proof check out my thread about LilyLolo mineral e/s and guess how I arranged them lol.)

6. I love shopping for makeup but hate shopping for clothes. I love to look pretty clothes wise but I never find stuff I like and I hate looking for it in stores.

Ok wow, I took so long most people is tagged already hmmm... let me see.

7. I'm retarded and I don't know who to tag... lol

Ok I tag: La Mari, Karen B and Curiosity! Hope they're not tagged already


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Sheikah!

1. I have 4 beauty spots on my face. I was born with the one on my cheek and every 3-4 years, I appear to get another one. Weird!

2. I absolutely love D'Angelo.

3. I used to love the Sims but I do not have the time to play it every day.

4. This week I pierced one of my ears myself... long story but yeah.

5. I'm right handed but do most things with my left.

6. I absolutely hate spiders- I'm so frightened of them.

I tag mac-whore, nurzruby and xEdenx


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Curiosity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Sheikah!
1. I have 4 beauty spots on my face. I was born with the one on my cheek and every 3-4 years, I appear to get another one. Weird!

2. I absolutely love D'Angelo.

3. I used to love the Sims but I do not have the time to play it every day.

4. This week I pierced one of my ears myself... long story but yeah.

5. I'm right handed but do most things with my left.

6. I absolutely hate spiders- I'm so frightened of them.

I tag mac-whore, nurzruby and xEdenx

I love the Simssss 2!!!!! I don't have time for them, but I love it!


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the Simssss 2!!!!! I don't have time for them, but I love it! I knooow! I think I like the idea of controlling someone else's life and watching them grow.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes it's funny cuz I always had to have a couple have a gazillion kids just to see how they came out lol. But I managed to keep everybody happy too lol. Oh I wanna play now.


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes it's funny cuz I always had to have a couple have a gazillion kids just to see how they came out lol. But I managed to keep everybody happy too lol. Oh I wanna play now. I think you've covinced me to play it tomorrow!


----------



## xEdenx (Aug 12, 2007)

1. I am very picky with my food and scared of what is in it.

2. I get really offended really easily

3. I am afraid of the *dark*, heights, anything dead, fish, *FEET*, mould/fungus, bacteria, wet doorknobs, and hyper extension of joints

4. I will not touch, eat, etc...*anything* within one week of it's expiry date

5. I think of really weird ways to get hurt..for example: What if one day you are walking and trip... you fall flat on your face and there is a pin that goes in your eye.. and I think of everything in worst case scenario

6. I hate when people say "I am good" as opposed to "I am well", I also hate people who abuse commas. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, (lol)

yes i am really weird please don't stop talking to me hahahahahahaha


----------



## Karren (Aug 13, 2007)

I was tagged by Di_amondgirl via IM todayâ€¦ Thanks Di!! Your too sweetâ€¦

1) Well I wasnâ€™t born a female but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express once!! Mom always wanted a girl and use to tell me I was supposed to have been a girlâ€¦All The Time!!!

2) I was an auto mechanic in High School and College so if I canâ€™t repair it, I donâ€™t want to own it. I have 3 Toyotaâ€™s that have never been back to the dealer for anything, and the money I save I can use to maintain my feminine wardrobe!!

3) Built my own 2,200 sqft house. And I did terrible in Shop Class!!! Taught myself how by reading and looking at homes under construction. Took 4 years and ended up living in the completed house just one night. Got transferred to the corporate HQ and spend 12 weeks driving back and forth, working on weekends to finish the house. So finally everything was done and we sold the house. I drove down with a U-haul truck and spent the night in my completed house, got up the next day, packed and moved to PAâ€¦.

4) Iâ€™m a pig, stacks of papers and maps all over my desk and office. And because of my disorganization, have a hard time finding much of anything paper wiseâ€¦ Unlike my PC drive where every file is organized my state, by project name, by date and by engineering functionâ€¦ Itâ€™s easier for me to find a map that I created yesterday, on my PC and plot off a new one than it is to find the one I plotted yesterday..

5) I have become very proficient at changing genders on the fly. In public unisex restrooms. Walk in male and come out female in about 15 minutes. And have had quite a few double takes from folks that have seen me go into the facility one gender and come out the other.. The funniest was a family in a minivan, from Florida. I was coming back from a trip and as usual was in female mode, parked next to them and went in to the rest area and when I returned in male mode and opened the car door I could feel their stares piercing my back. Sure enough when I sat down and looked over, 4 pairs of eyes all aimed my way and 4 jaws wide open!! Lol My hobby is way more fun when you get the general public involvedâ€¦

6) I love sports. Started playing baseball and football when I was 8 years old (same time I started crossdressing!!) Played ice hockey, football, track, cross-country, basketball, baseball and wrestled in High School. Still play Ice Hockey and love to watch professional football and ice hockey (Go Steelers and Penguins!!). Also love NHRA Drag racing (no pun intended but fitting name. hehe)

BTW the tern DRAG is an old theatrical acronym for â€œDresses As Girlâ€, the alternate of DRAB which meant â€œDressed As Boyâ€

Iâ€™ll tag Jacky Lucent, yourleoqueen, MissCupcake, leelee04, Flowerpower, and lia_matos if they havenâ€™t already been tagged.

Karren


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Aug 17, 2007)

I was tagged by Karren Hutton.

1.Like Karren I wasn't born female but that shouldn't make that much difference.

2. My wife thinks I'm crazy but still loves me.

3. I like cute shoes and argue with Karren about the best shoe store. I like DSW.

4. Can't change my gender on the fly like Karren. She is truly talented.

5. I like to play craps at the 2 dollar tables. (with or without makeup)

6. I hate cold weather. (I love the desert climate)


----------



## Karren (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah!!! Not a DSW Fan!!! lol The one in downtown San Francisco had an amazing selection but $$$$$$$$$$$

Karren


----------



## bCreative (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## hs769 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hmmm about me.

1. I like to go shopping but mainly only when I have money.(I am not really a window shopper



) I will shop for a while for my wife but really dont like shopping for my own clothes.

2. I am as much if not more into makeup and nail polish and such than my wife and many other women I know.

3. I think its fun and exciting to dress as a female character on halloween but generally dont do it any other time.

4. I still play video games and sometimes watch cartoons.

5. Generally I cant stand reality shows but I do watch american idol.

6. I am a big time comic book collector. I have a couple hundred comic books at least. I read them too. I dont normally read anything else unless its on the internet.

I dont know alot of people on here yet but I will try to come up some people who have not been tagged yet.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 18, 2007)

These are so interesting to read!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 18, 2007)

No more taggers? Comon guys, keep this thread alive!!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Aug 18, 2007)

YOu guys were great responding to this like ya did. Glad to know all of ya. Thanks--Kookie


----------



## Kaylee (Aug 22, 2007)

- I've been dying my hair since grade 6. I've had all the colors possible but typically stick to brown.

- Almost every item I own has some stain, scratch or something wrong with it. I wreck everything I touch.

- I'm a closet Star Wars fan

- I have to eat my cereal in even numbers. If an odd number is left i'll break one in half just to make it even.

- I'm a vegan tree hugger.

- I'd rather be complimented on my personality then my looks.


----------



## hs769 (Aug 22, 2007)

I like star wars too. I tend to loose things more than break them.


----------

